# صناعة الأنابيب البلاستيكية



## سفيان الكيماوي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مهندس كيميائي اطلب من الأخوة المهندسين مساعدة فيما يخص صناعة الأنابيب البلاستيكية :30vc


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو منك زيارة مواضيع الأخ فراس والمختصة بالبلاستك وهذا رابط لمواضيعه ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2987810


----------

